# 721 internet access future?



## 968.911 (Jul 21, 2002)

Check this press release out? 
How soon can I get an upgrade card for my 721?

http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/020913/laf005_1.html


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Some people hear about the broadcom chip and they think is a HDTV Chip.

Others thinks of it as a dual tuner chip used in the 721.

The truth is Broadcom makes lots of diffrent kinds of Chips. So everytime there is a release from Broadcom chances it has nothing to do with existing equipment.

As far as internet access goes, I am waiting as well. If Dish Network plans to force people to use their ISP for broadband access then I plan on hacking my 721 to use my ISP of choice.


----------

